# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Do you have any friends?

## rapidfox1

If you have social anxiety, it can be hard to make friends. Since others can make you uncomfortable and you can make them uncomfortable or you're unwilling to try to make friends. As a result, we can be lonely.

I'm unsure about my question.

----------


## Denise

Yeah but we don't go out

----------


## Koalafan

I have a couple real life friends that I see every now and then  ::):

----------


## onawheel

no not at the moment, though I guess I'm hoping to change that. "but when onawheel? this century?", "haha um... well soon as in I dunno..2013 I guess".

----------


## Sparrow

I have one that lives 4 hours away, so it doesn't really feel like I have any.

----------


## est

I have one here in the city, but he's married and I'm a loser. Another friend just moved across the country for his current job.

----------


## T-Bone

i think my lack of friends is due to my disdain for society and other human beings rather than my social anxiety disorder. people seem to be alright with that (SAD), until i start stating unpopular/negative opinions about life and society/people in general.

----------


## supersky

I don't know. I had friends at high school and at uni, but now that those are both finished I don't hang out with them. I also moved city, which makes it harder, and although 2 uni friends are in this city as well, I lost my phone and haven't met up with them since. While I don't like going out much, I don't really want to lose these friends, even though we don't even have much in common. So I guess I need a phone and to make an effort. I'm also hanging out with an old high school friend in a week's time... So I guess I have friends, but I'm on the verge of losing them if I don't get my act together.

----------


## Chieve

I have a lot of online friends I guess...

In real life? One.

But she's in her senior year in high school, I'm in my first year of community college, and she's being a try hard to get into the university she wants to go to. So it's slowly dying out. So to be honest, things aren't looking well, but I'm not losing hope.

----------


## Prodigy

Not really. ^_^

----------


## onawheel

^^^I like how proud you are about it, it's like it was an achievement.. "yes, now I have no friends... this is great ^_^" lols xP

----------


## L

2 that live in England, 1 from college and my boyfriend.

----------


## Maliblue

.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I have 2 really good friends that live far from me, so I can only see them so often. The rest are online friends.

----------


## anonymid

None that live nearby. It's been over two years since I last hung out with a friend in person.

----------


## Monotony

One in real life and a few online.

----------


## ScottishWarrior

No as a man with severe social anxiety I find it hard even to say hello to people so I have been unable to make any friends in my life.

----------


## WineKitty

Really only a couple nearby and some in other states,and then online.  I don't feel the need to have tons of friends but a few more would be nice. ::s: ad:

----------


## Prodigy

> ^^^I like how proud you are about it, it's like it was an achievement.. "yes, now I have no friends... this is great ^_^" lols xP



I'm like the opposite of most people, I guess. I enjoy not having 3-trillion contacts/friends. Plus, people are annoying.  ::D:

----------


## Yellow

I only have one true friend, and it's also someone I have a major crush on  ::$:

----------


## jsgt

Ehhh, friend is a strong word. What is the loosest definition of a friend? Someone you speak to on a semi regular basis? Someone who you know...but truly don't "know"? I guess I have 2 friends then. They probably feel the same about me, as I feel about them. I recently contacted one after losing contact for over a year and we met up and had lunch, and with the other...we just BS'ed over the phone. Guess you do have a friend when you can pick up right where you left off after a year of no contact. Hmmm, food for thought.

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Idk anymore lol -.- i only really hang out with one person

----------


## Monroe

No. I have no friends. It's been a few years since my last one left. I tried making friends when I first started college, after I failed multiple times I stopped. I'm an extreme loner now, and I forget what it's like to have a friend to hang out with.

----------


## Fallen18

yeah loads *looks in mirror* hi kristi! 
 ...........

she doesn't talk much.

no but in all seriousness I have 3 best friends who I've had since I was younger and people who I talk and get along with yes  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Yes, plenty

----------


## The Wanderer

No friends in real life, I'm afraid

----------


## basuraeuropea

while living in the united states, i've moved quite far away from my friends.  ::(:  while in europe, they are close by.  ::):  i've spent more time in the US than europe for quite some time now, however, so the recent-ish move within the US has been difficult.

that said, the friends that i do have aren't large in number, but that's well enough because i prefer quality over quantity!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Well there's that one guy--- no wait, he's more of a "goes to the same school as me".... Oh wait! there's this other guy who's-- nope he's not a friend... What about--- hmm, I'm not friends with him.... Well at least my brother is still my-- huh. He's not my friend either. So I guess the answer's no. Closest thing I have are acquaintances online.

----------


## Arcadia

I have a few, but we don't see each other as often as I'd like.  I'd love to make more friends, but I'm terrible with meeting new people.

----------


## Antidote

I have none in real life. Sometimes it gets to me but not much. I used to have some friends in high school but they weren't close and they mostly invited me to parties to make up numbers. They almost never invited me out for one on one stuff. I don't think they were comfortable with me, and they probably thought I was a weirdo. In uni I didn't make any friends. I just waited for others to befriend me, which rarely happened and they quickly drifted from me too.

----------


## Chantellabella

It's kind of complicated with me. Because I am split, different parts of me have friends.........some don't. The part that has always presented as strong and confident has friends IRL. That part is outgoing. The part that has SA doesn't have friends and will hide away, not reach out, and not say anything about herself(myself). Now that I'm taking on these parts, I guess I can be seen as "moody" now. One minute I feel outgoing and can relate to people, the next I want to run and hide. I'm hoping that when I eventually am integrated fully, that I will retain my ability to associate with friends in a healthy way and not get so anxious.

----------


## Sagan

My close friends have gone from 4 close friends to 3 -2-1 in 2 years.

----------


## Dane

Depends on who you count as friends.  I have parents, sisters, a brother and a cousin who are "friends".  Outside of them IRL I have only acquaintances.

----------


## Marleywhite

> Yeah but we don't go out



Same

----------


## JustAShadow

Not nearly enough.  ::(:

----------


## Rawr

Maybe. I'm not sure what to call em'. They're just online friends or co-workers. I never hang out with em' nor talk to em' much but some of em' are pretty nice.

----------


## meganmila

Nope.

----------


## WintersTale

Yes, and they usually invite me out to things.

----------


## The Wanderer

Only a couple online friends

----------


## lavender

A few that I rarely hang out in real life with and some online friends.

----------


## Yossarian

I have two friends but I only talk to them online. I met them in college. I don't have any friends that I can hang out with offline.

----------


## Alexis1213

I got a couple of good friends in real life. ^.^

Some of them actually saved my life if I think about it.

----------


## sanspants

Yes, but they're rarely accessible. One best friend whose phone or Internet are always breaking, a good friend 100 miles away whom I see once a month for about an hour, one in Canada who is my ex-girlfriend, two in NYC, and one in Germany. A few local acquaintances who will hopefully be friends in a little while, and several dozen acquaintances who used to be my friends.

----------


## shyVr6

Yes, but they are spread out all over the country.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

No local friends. There are a few dudes I've known online for roughly a dozen years but we don't interact is much as we used to. There are other people I enjoy interacting with online as well, though. Some of them are "gaming acquaintances" and others are people who I just haven't known long enough or gotten comfortable with enough yet to classify as friends (I try not to use that word too lightly as its meaning has become fairly diluted) but would like to once I've reached that point.

----------


## Evo1114

I have one friend who I met on SAS.  But that's about it.  We've never met face to face.  Otherwise, no friends.  My friends from high school are all pretty close by, but I only speak to them like maybe once every year or two.  Would never feel comfortable calling them up out of the blue.

----------


## waldeinsamkeit

I don't have many, but quality > quantity

----------


## Kirsebaer

I've always had a hard time keeping friends because I've moved around a lot (I've lived in 3 different countries besides my own and even in my own country I've moved around a bit) and cause it's extremely hard to meet someone I click with. It takes a lot for me to call someone a friend. The person I'm currently in a relationship with is actually my best friend. I also have another person I consider a good friend even though we haven't met face to face yet, cause she lives in another country..  it's funny that the few people I've ever been really close to were people I met online.. I've never been able to create a similar bond with anyone I met 'in real life' first.

----------


## AclockworkCranberry

> I don't have many, but quality > quantity




This

----------


## nemmm3

I only have a couple friends and I have just found out that a couple aren't great friends after all..
But I am still making new friends!

----------


## VickieKitties

Only one, from SAS, we usually hang out every weekend.

----------


## nemmm3

Since I'm in grade 12 at high school I do have a few friends, although im afraid that after school most of them will disappear and never talk to m again  :Ninja:

----------


## SmileyFace

Feels like I don't have any anymore...

----------


## James

I don't have any friends.  Zero, zilch, none, no one.

----------


## Otherside

Friends. Hell no. Why would I want to deal with people? They generally suck. And refuse to have anything to do with you when you can't act sane or normal, especially if they have there oh so terribl life issues and therefore, you should be able to act normal because they can.

Why in [BEEP] would I want to deal with that [BEEP] again?

----------


## Misssy

none

----------


## VickieKitties

Recently I decided to be my own best friend.  Who needs anybody?

----------


## Prodigy

^

----------

